
Ask HN: One and one only hot skill for 2017? - DrNuke
Where in your opinion the most interest will be from a technical point of view in 2017? One and one only hot skill to master for gigs and work in a pioneer market. Many thanks and happy holidays.
======
itamarst
Figuring out what the _real_ problem is.

To put it another way, technology-specific skills come and go, fundamental
skills will serve you next year and every year.

~~~
itamarst
I expanded this into a blog post:
[https://codewithoutrules.com/2016/12/20/the-best-
technology/](https://codewithoutrules.com/2016/12/20/the-best-technology/)

------
akulbe
People skills. You can have all the technical chops in the world... but if
you're unable to communicate, or a jerk, it doesn't amount to much.

How would you apply something like that?

Being able to understand difficult problems, and articulate them to anyone
else in a way that they can understand.

Being able to diffuse a difficult situation, and help reduce stress, because
you have a big picture view of the situation, and can bring calmness and
reason to the table.

~~~
id122015
People skills is a general expression. Where there are people there is
politics. Political science.

------
Tempest1981
AI: [http://www.mercurynews.com/2016/12/14/silicon-valleys-
savior...](http://www.mercurynews.com/2016/12/14/silicon-valleys-savior-and-
next-revolution-artificial-intelligence/)

------
dublin
In principle, it should be easier to build an AI that writes mobile or web
apps than it is to build an AI that can reliably and safely drive a car on
open roads with human drivers. Think about it. Why don't we have one of these?
It would put millions of barely capable web programmers out of business. Not
that there's anything wrong with that... ;-)

~~~
GFischer
Plenty of website builders out there (someone mentioned Wix). Not to mention
Facebook is the de facto website builder for a LOT of small businesses.

People will still pay money out of convenience :) (fortunately for a lot of
guys).

